# Hunting > Taxidermy >  Advice on euro mounting billy trophy

## hotsoup

Hiya

I've finally got this head all cleaned up and looking mint, also got a nicely shaped mahogany which I'll be using to mount it on.

Can someone give me some advice on how you physically mount the skull? It's an epic head, not keen to stuff it up!

Cheers

----------


## timattalon

You are right. That is a great set of Billy horns....

----------


## tiroatedson

Thats nothing to snort at. Id like a bigger set one day. Anything 35 plus Id be stoked. Might have to settle on my 32 for a bit...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## hotsoup

Yeah this is just over 37"

----------


## tiroatedson

> Yeah this is just over 37"


Sweet. Theyre almost harder to get that size than a deer of comparative size these days 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## dannyb

@hotsoup I'm currently working on a billy euro mount of my own, did you remove the horns form the horn core ? if so how did you go about it ?
as far as mounting I read of a method I'm going to try.
Basically make a wedge spacer out of a bit of wood to get the angle you want on the skull.
then get one of those screws used for mounting things into jib board with the spring loaded wings (these come in quite long sizes)
drill your wood from behind put the screw in from behind, sit your skull on the wedge then put the spring loaded wing washer thingee into the whole at the back of the skull where the brain cavity is and tighten till it sits at the desired angle.
be keen to see some pics of what your up to ?

----------


## hotsoup

Hey mate, finally found time to finish this. I had him cleaned up by my local taxi, I was a bit lazy. I also had the plaque made by a friend whos pretty talented.

I used a trohpyhook.co.nz to mount him. I bought the 'Tahr mount'. It worked perfect @dannyb

----------

